# air in filter? help!



## neonlyte (Mar 10, 2011)

so my fx5 is making kind of a swooshing sound from inside the canister. there is flow, water is coming out of the output tube, so obviously water is going in as well. i tried tipping the filter a bunch of different ways, turning it off for a bit then turning it on, i took it apart, put it back together and tightened everything - no luck. still making the noise. i know its air, or at least i'm pretty sure it is, but it wont come out. no air is coming out of the output tube or anything, no air bubbles, any ideas?


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

Just wait, fx5s have "smart pumps" when it reaches cavitation point it will auto shutoff and purge the air itself... theres no way to "Force" it to purge, if your really desperate you can try shutting off the canister, closing the valve on the return (pressure) side
and backwashing through the bottom fitting... but i doubt its going to do any good


----------



## neonlyte (Mar 10, 2011)

ugh its driving me nuts! if i didnt have it inside the cabinet it would be so loud that i would hang myself


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

are you sure its air and not the pump on its way out?


----------



## neonlyte (Mar 10, 2011)

guess thats a possibility but it sure sounds like air... it has good suction and flow just sounds like theres a bunch of air at the top


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

see the little tube at the top, make sure its not plugged


----------



## neonlyte (Mar 10, 2011)

yeah i took it apart and cleaned everything, maybe i'll just try it again


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Check our you intake connections to make sure no air is being pulled into the pump. If the connector is putting pressure on the O-ring, it may also suck in air.


----------



## neonlyte (Mar 10, 2011)

filter finally decided to spit out some massive air bubbles... finally some silence! thx for the tips though


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

neonlyte said:


> filter finally decided to spit out some massive air bubbles... finally some silence! thx for the tips though


May be a note on what the problem was so we all can learn ?


----------



## neonlyte (Mar 10, 2011)

i didnt do anything really, i was planning to open it up again tomorrow but it solved itself, im assuming the air bubble got large enough that it caught on the outtake and spat it out


----------



## neonlyte (Mar 10, 2011)

and now its filled with air again... its probably that little pipe, i'll have to check it out i guess


----------



## neonlyte (Mar 10, 2011)

well i took it apart and cleaned the pipe which was not clogged, re-tightened everything and it still has air in it, maybe after a day or two it'll kick it out and stay that way but my confidence is not very high


----------

